# LeeValley Small Router Plane vs Mini Router Plane



## ShaneA (Apr 15, 2011)

I was looking to take advantage of LV free shipping offer. The small and mini router planes have caught my eye. I like the idea of the 1/8" blade in the mini router, but it looks so small. I would be using this plane on small projects, with shallow mortises or dadoes in approximate 1/4" or narrower range. Is the mini a practical tool, or is it too small to work with? Does anyone have an opinion or experience with either one? Thanks for any help…


----------



## paratrooper34 (Apr 27, 2010)

Shane, they are both about the same size, but have very different features. I don't have either one, but do have a LN small router plane which is comparable. Personally, I like the Mini Router because it has a depth adjuster, holes to mount a small fence, and nice wood knobs. The LN, and the LV small router, have no depth adjuster like a large router plane and frankly, I find it hard to dial in depth adjustments by tapping it with something. Having that depth adjuster would be nice. And the knobs look like they would be more comfortable to manipulate the plane. I use my small router more often than a large one and I think having the same features makes that mini router attractive. The only downside I see to it is I imagine the small 1/8" blade may be difficult to sharpen. Other than that, I might have to see if I can order one, I like it.


----------



## ShaneA (Apr 15, 2011)

Thanks Mike, that makes sense. I know sharpening seems like it will be difficult, for me at least.


----------



## lysdexic (Mar 21, 2011)

Shane - I have the large Veritas router. I am intrigued by the smaller ones. The large one is about 2 lbs. regardless I may just buy the smaller blades for the large router. I don't think my response helps you much though.


----------



## AnthonyReed (Sep 20, 2011)

Shane i know Ryan (RGtools) has the Veritas® Small Router Plane and due to the shaft on the blade being round he had issues with lateral movement of the blade. Even after scuffing the shaft with sandpaper it would still shift/turn to the side on occasion. I just wanted you give you a heads-up.

The LN small router has a square shaft but they are not running a free shipping promotion i realize.


----------



## JohnChung (Sep 20, 2012)

I have both of the routers. The miniature router is a piece of art and somewhat functional. For ergonomics….. it does not compare to the small router. The small router shaft is round and DOES suffer from lateral movement. You can use sandpaper to increase friction on the shaft. In either case a small/mini router only removes thin shavings. If you do remove thick shavings then you would be disappointed. The ergonomics and weight does little in that scenario.

I have most of the mini series. The mini edge looks useful….. Have not found a good use for it yet. Suprisingly the small shoulder plane is the MOST useful. It can help with dados that are 1/4. Miniature router not quite yet effective.


----------



## ksSlim (Jun 27, 2010)

I have both the small and mini, they make a nice compliment to my old 71 1/2.
6 year old Grandson probably gets more use of the mini than I do. He tends to make smaller projects.

Don't over look the small shoulder planes. IMO one of the most useful in the smaller planes.


----------

